# Wanted : Subcontracters in Methuen, MA area



## DodgePlow (Aug 29, 2002)

I am looking for some subcontracters for the Methuen, MA area. Must have your own truck and be willing to shovel and/or use a snowblower. Contracts include condos, schools, and driveways. Email me for more details.
Thanks


----------



## Laurtul (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm interesting in your post. I have my own truck's, snowblower and guys ready to shovel. I live in and work in Methuen.

Thanks!


----------



## DodgePlow (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Laurtel. I tried to message you but I couldn't for some reason. Anyways email me your contact info to [email protected] .

Talk to you soon. Thanks


----------



## DodgePlow (Aug 29, 2002)

Methuen, MA area


----------



## DodgePlow (Aug 29, 2002)

Email : [email protected] or call (978) 746-7030 and leave a message


----------

